# RAF Nocton hall



## dobbo79 (Apr 13, 2014)

*I know this place has been done over and over but everyone has a different eye so here's my report. After a lenthy treck from Sunny Scarborough the place itself was easy to find. The Hall itself is in a bad state and later speaking to a local security guard!!  He told us that the hall itself would cost around £6 Million just to make it safe! Its not for the faint hearted but truly amazing inside..be prepared to do a lot of climbing and scaling and that's just the Hall.... Gaining entry to the RAF Site itself was a little more tricky but found a big enough hole to get through. Managed to get enough exploration done before being met by two security guards and their unfriendly doberman!! They escorted us off the site as they had repaired the hole which we had gone through..they were friendly enough and kindly unlocked the gates for us.... *

Ok Wiki bit...

RAF Hospital Nocton Hall was a 740-bed RAF hospital serving the predominantly RAF personnel based at the large number of RAF Stations in the area. It opened in June 1947.[14] It was used by forces personnel, their families and local civilians until it closed on 31st March 1983. .[15] The Hall was used as the Officers' Mess.

In 1984 it was leased to the USAF as a United States Air Force wartime contingency hospital. During the Gulf War, over 1,300 US medical staff were sent to the Hall and many were billeted at RAF Scampton. Fortunately only 35 casualties had to be treated. In its later days 13 American personnel remained to keep the hospital serviceable. RAF Nocton Hall was handed back to Her Majesty's Government by the USAF on 30 September 1995 but has never been brought back into use as a hospital.




RAF Nocton Hall Hospital - Apr 2014 by Dobbo79, on Flickr



RAF Nocton Hall Hospital - Apr 2014 by Dobbo79, on Flickr



RAF Nocton Hall Hospital - Apr 2014 by Dobbo79, on Flickr



RAF Nocton Hall Hospital - Apr 2014 by Dobbo79, on Flickr



RAF Nocton Hall Hospital - Apr 2014 by Dobbo79, on Flickr

Inside the hall....




RAF Nocton Hall Hospital - Apr 2014 by Dobbo79, on Flickr



RAF Nocton Hall Hospital - Apr 2014 by Dobbo79, on Flickr



RAF Nocton Hall Hospital - Apr 2014 by Dobbo79, on Flickr



RAF Nocton Hall Hospital - Apr 2014 by Dobbo79, on Flickr



RAF Nocton Hall Hospital - Apr 2014 by Dobbo79, on Flickr



RAF Nocton Hall Hospital - Apr 2014 by Dobbo79, on Flickr

Thanks for looking - Happy Exploring...


----------



## Mikeymutt (Apr 13, 2014)

Lovely pics..thanks for sharing.


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Apr 13, 2014)

Great set!
Strange they have left it to get so trashed before the put any security in!
Thanks...


----------



## The Wombat (Apr 13, 2014)

Glad you got to see it all before being collared. 
Must say you've got some excellent snaps


----------



## johno23 (Apr 13, 2014)

Great shots of the old place.

Yes it is quite a place,especialy the old cellars in the hall.
We were a bit puzzled at who had rewired the hole that we had used to visit the hospital site,now we know!!lol.
Thankfully we never bumped into the culprits or their dog .


----------



## UrbanX (Apr 14, 2014)

Fantastic stuff, cheers for sharing!


----------



## dobbo79 (Apr 14, 2014)

johno23 said:


> Great shots of the old place.
> 
> Yes it is quite a place,especialy the old cellars in the hall.
> We were a bit puzzled at who had rewired the hole that we had used to visit the hospital site,now we know!!lol.
> Thankfully we never bumped into the culprits or their dog .



Yes we visited the cellars and found a lengthy tunnel which we presumed led to the RAF site but had collapsed so we turned back. We also managed to scale the dodgy stairs and get some shots up there but like i said its not for the faint hearted...such a shame it's been left to demise. Scary to think that the side walls are held up primarily by either ivy...or fresh air!!! The security were friendly enough and even advised on where to park in future and best times of day to come and see owls hunting lol. I think once they saw we were armed with cameras, tripods and me with my dodgy pawprint wellies on....they knew we were there to cause no destruction...


----------



## dobbo79 (Apr 14, 2014)

The Wombat said:


> Glad you got to see it all before being collared.
> Must say you've got some excellent snaps



Thanks Wombat - They were friendly enough. They had spotted the hole we went through and actually took the time to find us as there was no other way out other than the main gate (well i thought it was nice) i didnt fancy camping out till the following day lol. Once they saw cameras they knew we were doing no harm - they were more concered at the fact the place is full of asbestos!


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 14, 2014)

you,ve got some great images,thanks for sharing.


----------



## ZeaJane (Apr 15, 2014)

Awesome photos! Love the colours in the hallway shots.
Oh and I'm surprised the security guards didn't find you threatening, paw print wellies sound pretty intimidating


----------



## alex76 (Apr 15, 2014)

Very nice we was here last week relaxed explore round the hall soon as we where looking at the base we where clocked by some scruffy dude in a hi viz coat so we left it been here twice now and nature is slowly taking her back


----------



## dobbo79 (Apr 19, 2014)

alex76 said:


> Very nice we was here last week relaxed explore round the hall soon as we where looking at the base we where clocked by some scruffy dude in a hi viz coat so we left it been here twice now and nature is slowly taking her back



It certainly is Alex - Shes a beauty though but i doubt she will be standing much longer - It appears that the councl have both demolition orders and renovation orders but are finding it hard to decide. Wih it being a grade 2 listed building i suspect it will be just left to fall. The large "point" on the left of the building is literally held up by gravity and air!!! Scary to think we were in the cellars of that place!


----------



## RichCooper (Apr 20, 2014)

Great set of pics there


----------



## TK421 (Apr 20, 2014)

Feck, shame I missed this, fab pictures Dobbo, especially the corridor ones, really crisp! Dobermans for the win!


----------



## roomthreeonefive (Apr 20, 2014)

this is one place i want to visit as i was born there


----------

